# Union Castle videos and models



## Bill.B (Oct 19, 2013)

I have been following this guy for his overland adventures but it seems he has another side. Beautiful UC models and video of others too, tugs, coasters etc. Some good idea of UC. Essex’s underway.
Enjoy


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks for that! Very much like my feeble plastic models! The enjoyment is all mine!
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## Bill.B (Oct 19, 2013)

makko said:


> Thanks for that! Very much like my feeble plastic models! The enjoyment is all mine!
> Rgds.
> Dave


Glad you liked it. A couple of nice Blue Flue boats too. All good looking vessels. 
Bill


----------



## Freo (Nov 4, 2005)

What a very talented man, enjoyed his video, especially the U/C Ships as they were part of my old company. He also has another video out, in which he compares moving and living in South Africa, the UK and Australia. I found this particularly interesting, because that's exactly what I have done.


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Freo, once an ExPat, always an ExPat! I went back to England on a five year minimum contract in 2001. Yes, I legged it back to Mexico in 2006! I was too much of an alien in my natal land!

Bill B, yes, interesting choice for the BFs, one of my favourite class, the mighty Ocean ships, very big for their time and with the Goal Post derricks, particularly pleasing and workmanlike aspect!

Thanks again for the link!

Rgds.
Dave


----------



## grprice55 (Nov 12, 2021)

Hi Bill! Wonderful models - you're truly talented. I came to South Africa in 1966 with my parents on the Capetown Castle, the year before she was sent to the breakers' yard. Great memories. I also have a few of those little brochures with the plans that U-C and Safmarine used to give away, along with the menu that was presented on the last evening of the voyage. I presume that you're no longer living in SA yourself? Otherwise I'd love to come and see your models! All the very best to you.


----------



## Bill.B (Oct 19, 2013)

grprice55 said:


> Hi Bill! Wonderful models - you're truly talented. I came to South Africa in 1966 with my parents on the Capetown Castle, the year before she was sent to the breakers' yard. Great memories. I also have a few of those little brochures with the plans that U-C and Safmarine used to give away, along with the menu that was presented on the last evening of the voyage. I presume that you're no longer living in SA yourself? Otherwise I'd love to come and see your models! All the very best to you.


The models aren’t mine. They are Andrew St Peter White’s. He lives in Perth Western Australia. He has many YouTube videos about overland traveling in Africa and Australia. Model making is his hobby. His YouTube name is 4Xoverland. A very talented man.


----------



## and.plattsy1930 (10 mo ago)

Bill.B said:


> I have been following this guy for his overland adventures but it seems he has another side. Beautiful UC models and video of others too, tugs, coasters etc. Some good idea of UC. Essex’s underway.
> Enjoy


Wow super models . I wonder if you did ships that were on loan to Union Castle. We went from Southampton to Cape Town on Friday December 13th on SA Vaal on l[oan to Union castle


----------



## grprice55 (Nov 12, 2021)

Bill.B said:


> The models aren’t mine. They are Andrew St Peter White’s. He lives in Perth Western Australia. He has many YouTube videos about overland traveling in Africa and Australia. Model making is his hobby. His YouTube name is 4Xoverland. A very talented man.


Ah, my mistake! Nevertheless, fantastic models.


----------

